# Need a good saddle pad for swayback saddlebred



## higginsanddale (Nov 29, 2012)

I am very new to the horse life. I just recently bought a saddlebred with swayback and am wanting to get her a new saddle pad. Does anyone have any recommendations? I found one that is filled with cork. Anyone heard of that beofre?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think Reinsman puts out a western pad for sway back. So far haven't seen one for english.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I have never seen them in person, but I noticed the other day on one of my favorite shopping websites (Valley Vet Equine) that Circle Y now offers 3 different types of pads for bridging/swayback. Each one made to fit a different shaped back. The swayback type even comes in two different thicknesses. 

I think that is an awesome idea. It's about time someone put some thought into the issue of helping horses with less-than-typical backs ride more comfortably.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When a little gal owned a senior swayback, not severe but enough to cause bridging, I used thick foam wedges under the saddle on top of the pad. It took some fiddling and a sharp knife easily trimmed the foam. We started with 4" foam which compressed considerably but it worked.


----------



## ponysized (Dec 17, 2012)

Take a look at shimmable pads. ThinLine makes a line of them in english and western. I have several of the english ones.


----------



## bonyroany (Jun 13, 2012)

For Western, I always used a cutback saddle pad with a wither pad for Roany. He was very sway backed!

For English, a Wintec wither pad works very well most of the time.

Good luck finding a saddle pad!


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Cashel Swayback Correction Cushion For Under The Saddle Pad NEW on eBay!

I would love to see your new horse. Did you get her from a rescue or purchase? What are your plans for her?


----------

